# Easy Link to this site!



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

hey guys, I did a web-redirect to this site. from now on you can type in:
http://altimas.sytes.net 
and it will bring you to the site instead of typin in that long address! hope this is ok, if not let me know and I will remove it. hope you guys like it!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

AlphaFox said:


> *hey guys, I did a web-redirect to this site. from now on you can type in:
> http://altimas.sytes.net
> and it will bring you to the site instead of typin in that long address! hope this is ok, if not let me know and I will remove it. hope you guys like it! *


This is nice. I vote to let it stay.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AlphaFox said:


> *hey guys, I did a web-redirect to this site. from now on you can type in:
> http://altimas.sytes.net
> and it will bring you to the site instead of typin in that long address! hope this is ok, if not let me know and I will remove it. hope you guys like it! *


I made a short cut the same with the other site, thanks anyway.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Easy Link to this site!*



Ratwayne said:


> *I made a short cut the same with the other site, thanks anyway. *


 Short cut to my favorites, just click right to it.


----------

